# Tai Chi on Long Island?



## Phoenix44

I've taken a couple of Tai Chi courses ("Tai Chi for Health") with the local parks department, and a few classes in Tai Chi and Qigong at the National Women's Martial Arts Federation training camp. I'd like to make more of a commitment to Tai Chi as a martial art, and qigong.

Anyone know of a good instructor or studio on Long Island?


----------



## pete

yeah, me~
 check your PM inbox...

pete


----------



## lhommedieu

www.yanzhangtaiji.com

Yan had a baby recently - so I don't know if she is back to teaching yet.  Excellent teacher.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## mwelch

I am new to this board, but have been studying Taiji Quan since the early 1970s...(I am 60.)  To my knowledge, the greatest living teacher is Master Yu Cheng-Hsiang who teaches several days a week in NYC.  I have studied with Cheng Man-Ching (more correctly, I was in his NY school and taught by his senior students), studied some with Wm Chen, and a few others.  Master Yu is the best.  I would be glad to give you details about his programs.


----------



## arnisador

Sounds like you've been very fortunate to have had some great training!


----------



## arkane1

Hello,

I would like to know this, too. Thank you.


----------



## pete

Well I am still here, and 3 years later the original poster (Phoenix44) is still attending classes.  So same advice... 

arkane1: check your PM inbox and check our website for info and class schedule.

pete.


----------



## mfinn

Depending on geography, you might want to check out Master Yu Cheng Hsiang in Manhattan.  He is my long-time teacher.  His Web site is www.taichi108.com.

Also, I am beginning to teach 2 classes in Plainview in July for beginners.  If you are interested, PM me.  Good luck.

mike


----------



## katepanda

Does anybody know any in Nassau County?


----------



## pete

well we are not in Nassau County, but just over the line in Huntington.  Many of my regular students come in from Nassau, as well as eastern Suffolk county, as good Tai Chi isn't always found in your backyard.  

pete


----------



## pudaoking

Hi for people looking for a qualified Taijiquan instructor in nassau here is someone in Mineola. His teacher is Alex Dong  and is from a famous Taiji family. Alex's great-grandfather was Tung Ying Jie who was one of Yang Chen fu's greatest disciples. Their linieage is well known and respected. here is the info.  
Instructor - Jeff Pastoressa. Yang style slow set- Mondays 7:30 PM to 9:00 PM, in Mineola ( beginners can join anytime). Wednesday classes to begin soon(call for more info). Available for private,and semi private lessons. Group lessons also available.
Contact Jeff at (516)643-6156 or email at LongIslandDongTaiChi@gmail.com 
​


----------



## Phoenix44

I've been training with Pete for nearly three years, having responded to his post 8/8/05 and checking out a free class. Since then I have brought in my partner, my teenage son, and several of my friends. 

I'm located in southwestern Nassau, Pete's studio is in western Suffolk. It's a 20-25 mile trip for me, and it's worth it. 

I've always thought a good instructor is well worth a little bit of a trip--I travel to a Suffolk dojo for my MMA training as well. Pete has depth and breadth of knowledge. It's a fun class in a pretty studio with nice people and a good vibe. We train in tai chi, qigong, bagua, and weapons. We do forms, push hands, and martial arts applications. If you have some tai chi experience, or you're a "hard" stylist like me looking to expand, or you're a complete beginner, I'd urge you to check it out.

The only kind of person I would NOT recommend to Pete's class is someone looking for an easy class with no real physical challenge--this is not your grandma's tai chi class.


----------



## taiji jeff

taiji jeff said:


> Hi, my name is Jeff, I study directly under Master Alex Dong(great grandson of Tung Ying Jie,look on website), I teach in Mineola. I teach the Yang slow set, Hao style, and Dong family fast set, and push hands. I am only teaching a small group at this time You can contact me via PM or through my profile.


----------



## grydth

You may want to post an intro in the section for new members as well. Welcome!


----------



## fjmorris

I took tai chi classes years ago in park slope brooklyn with Simu Tzyann Hsu
http://yeeshung-ga.com/taichibrooklyn/teacher.html

When I moved to Floral Park in Nassau 3 years ago, I began looking for a serious teacher like Simu Tzyann and found the post above with Jeff's contact info.

If you live in Nassau you don't have to go far to find an excellent teacher. Jeff is conveniently located in Mineola. I finally began attending his Thursday night beginners class this past January and am very impressed with his teaching.
His contact info is still:
phone (516)643-6156
email LongIslandDongTaiChi@gmail.com 
http://www.alexdongtaiji.com/teachers/jeff.html

Jeff also has an advanced class on Monday night.

Last weekend I attended a work shop with Jeff's master Alex Dong:
http://www.alexdongtaiji.com/nycworkshops/

Eventually I hope to attend Alex's workshops in the city once a month.

Jeff is looking for serious students.  I treated my mother-in-law to a few classes in January and to paraphrase a previous poster above: "I would NOT recommend [Jeff's] class to someone looking for an easy class with no real physical [and MENTAL] challenge."  However, I do not agree with that poster's ageism. I met some students at Alex's workshop who were twice my age - grandma's and grandpa's - who did push hands with great skill and strength.


(tai chi in Nassau Long Island)


----------



## pete

fjmorris said:


> "I would NOT recommend [*Pete's*] class to someone looking for an easy class with no real physical challenge." However, I do not agree with that poster's ageism. I met some students... who were twice my age - grandma's and grandpa's - who did push hands with great skill and strength.


 
fjmorris, the original poster is a student of mine since 2005 and your disagreement notwithstanding, the quote is describing MY classes... not jeff, alec, tom, dick, or harriet's.  

that's just the way it is. while several of my students have come with no prior martial training, most of my regulars are long time martial artists with interest in learning tai chi and internal principles with martial intent. push hands is a great tool to develop skills, but striking, locking, submission, and takedowns are also part and parcel of internal martial arts training.  

So for the a shameless plug: *Silk Wind Studio* is conveniently located in Melville, NY easily accessible for residents of Nassau & Suffolk counties.  Weekend & Midweek classes are available at very affordable prices, plus I run monthly workshops, including a very popular Baguazhang series on Sunday afternoons... more info is available www.silkwindstudio.com 

pete.


----------



## mfinn

Well...I am in Nassau County and do some teaching.  My experience is this: Most people who want to do this "tai chi" thing are looking for something "soft, relaxed" and easy to do.  Not too many people want to put in the time or the effort to learn this art.  I have been at this for about 40 years.  I started out when my wife was pregnant with our first kid, and he is 40 now.  I have been around quite a few different teachers, but the best is my current teacher, Master Yu Cheng Hsiang.  Master Yu teaches the art as a true fighting art, which means that his students learn the traditional 108-posture Yang form, but also the sword form and various Shaolin Temple boxing forms.  It takes a long time and requires lots of solitary practice.  And that is not easy.  For some reason, even though I consider myself a rather lazy person in many ways, I have found it possible -- even necessary -- to do daily early morning practice, so I have developed a modicum of skill and staying power.  If anyone has an interest in this austere practice, PM me and we'll work something out.

m


----------



## Phoenix44

> However, I do not agree with that poster's ageism. I met some students at Alex's workshop who were twice my age - grandma's and grandpa's - who did push hands with great skill and strength.


 
Since you don't know me, please don't accuse me of ageism.  First of all, I'm not young.  Secondly, I've taught "hard" martial arts to people much, much older than I am now.

The "grandma" comment was a paraphrase of a car advertisement!


----------



## mfinn

I teach a few students on a weekly basis in Garden City.  I have been learning this stuff since my first-born was in the womb, and he'll be 41 in May.  My teacher since 1986 has been the incomparable Yu Cheng Hsiang.  If you are really serious about learning the art for its fighting potentialities and would commit to regular solo practice, feel free to be in touch via PM.

m


----------



## pete

For anyone interested in joining us for a challenging practice and a whole lotta fun, we've added a third Tai Chi class on Wednesday Nights at 7:15pm.  

Internal Martial Arts are not only Alive & Well... but GROWING on Long Island!

My goal has always been to keep class sizes small enough to give individualized attention to each student in a group class, and as attendance grows, I'll just keep adding new classes!  So far, Wednesday night has attracted a couple of beginners, but it is not a "Beginner's Class"... all levels are welcome.

Regular Schedule is now: 
*Tai Chi:* Sunday 9:30am, Tuesday 8:00pm, Wednesday 7:15pm
*Bagua:* Tuesday 7:00pm
*Push Hands, Rou Shou, & Martial Applications*: First Friday each month 7:00pm - for both Tai Chi and Bagua students to further develop their martial skills.

*Bagua Workshops*: Third Sunday each month 12:00-2:30pm

Sunday June 20th will be doing a special *Bagua Workshop: Introduction to DEER HORN KNIVES*! Let me know if you are interested...

Silk Wind Studio: 1 Schwab Road, Melville, NY 11747
www.silkwindstudio.com 

Peace & Tao,
Pete Landini 
__________________


----------



## Bob Klein

You can check out my school at www.movementsofmagic.com (click onto "school").  I received my teaching certificate from Grandmaster William C. C. Chen in 1975.  We are in Sound Beach (near Rocky Point and Mount Sinai).  I teach Yang and Chen forms, animal and weapons forms, push hands, chi-gung and the fighting.  We are at a low ebb during the summer but usually pick up quickly by mid September.  There are many excellent teachers on Long Island.  It would be a good idea to look at each schools's website to learn about the emphasis of each.  Then attend those within a reasonable distance to get an idea of the quality of teaching.  Good luck with your Tai-chi studies!


----------



## Phoenix44

> to paraphrase a previous poster above: "I would NOT recommend [Jeff's] class to someone looking for an easy class with no real physical [and MENTAL] challenge." However, I do not agree with that poster's ageism. I met some students at Alex's workshop who were twice my age - grandma's and grandpa's - who did push hands with great skill and strength.



Yeah, that's pretty much what I said...but somehow, I'm an ageist, while you're just  "not recommending class to someone looking for an easy class with no real physical [and MENTAL] challenge."

Strange how these things are.

I'd appreciate not being called an ageist by someone who has never met me and who basically misconstrued a joke.


----------



## taihogoji

I have been studying the Internal Martial Arts for nearly 20 years. In 2002, I went to China to deepen my studies. Recently, I returned from China after living and training there for 8 years in various Tai Chi styles. I spent 5 years living in Shanghai training daily with my primary teachers Dr. Wang Zhi Xiang who taught me an advanced version of Yang Style Tai Ji Quan and Master Qian Zhao Hong who taught me Henan Xin Yi Liu He Quan. Both of my teachers are well regarded, high level masters. I am a certified teacher and lineage holder in both arts. 

 *I am teaching classes in both Yang Style Tai Ji Quan and Xin Yi Liu He Quan(Xing Yi). Course of study includes Taiji basics and energetics, Form, Push Hands, Qigong and applications with both group and private classes available.*

 * Currently classes are held  in Huntington and Woodbury and are easy to get to for Suffolk and Nassau County residents.*
 

 *If you are interested in more information you can email me at bamenwubu108@yahoo.com or call 631-974-2462.*

*Howie*


----------



## Xue Sheng

taihogoji said:


> I Dr. Wang Zhi Xiang who taught me an advanced version of Yang Style Tai Ji Quan


 
What is an "advanced version" of Yang Style Taijiquan?

And if you are the lineage holder what is the lineage of Dr. Wang Zhi Xiang and Master Qian Zhao Hong?


----------



## taihogoji

That is a good question, what is an "advanced version" of Yang Style Taijiquan?

 What I mean by advanced version, is the system of Yang style taught to me by Dr Wang Zhi Xiang the only indoor disciple of Master Wang Zhuang Hong originally from Shanghai and who later in life moved to and became very well known in Hong Kong for his high level push hand skill and his practice of what he called the water method of Taijiquan. His system has developed  Yang Style Taijiquan into 3 forms beginning with the classical 108 form which we use for developing structure and flow. There are 2 more advanced forms whose emphasis is on more wave like motions designed for developing a strong external presence, and deep internal development. Unfortunately Wang Zhuang Hong passed away about 2 years ago, there are a number of articles about him in Tai Chi Magazine.

Master Qian Zhao Hong is a disciple of Master Luo Song Gao who is famous for his excellent skill in Henan Xin Yi Liu He Quan. There is also a feature article about Master Qian in Tai Chi magazine.

I lived and trained in Shanghai,  China for 5 years where both of my teachers reside. I was fortunate enough to be able to train with them daily. Though both of my teachers are well known in parts of Europe where they offer several workshops each year, they are not yet as well known in the USA, I hope to change that.


----------



## pete

Just noticed this old post has some old scheduling, so allow me to update

Regular Schedule is now: 
*Tai Chi:* Sunday 9:30am, Tuesday 8:00pm, Thursday 7:00pm
*Bagua:* Tuesday 7:00pm
*Push Hands, Rou Shou, & Martial Applications*: Sunday mornings 8:30am.
although martial content is woven into every tai chi & bagua class, this hour is dedicated to developing the martial awareness required to make the applications work effectively throught the use of 2-person exercises.

*Bagua Workshops*: Third Sunday each month 12:00-2:30pm (check website for dates)
 -All Levels Welcome!

Silk Wind Studio: 1 Schwab Road, Melville, NY 11747
www.silkwindstudio.com 

Peace & Tao,
Pete Landini


----------



## taiji jeff

If you are are interested in learning authentic Taiji, my name is Jeff, I have been practicing Taiji for 20 yearsand  I am a certified instructor of  Master Alex Dong (Tung).Master Alex Dong is a fourth generation master. He is the great grandson of Tung Ying Jie,and grandson of Tung Hu Ling ( look on YouTube.com), who did things the old -fashioned way, both are known for their expertise in Push hands, and many of their students were masters of other styles.They played a big part in opening the door of Taiji to the world. Alex's father, Master Dong (Tung) Zheng Chen, is also a well known Master.  Master Alex is a great teacher with high skills, and, I am fortunate to train with my teacher weekly and  monthly workshops, while others around the world wait to train with him yearly. 
 If you can make it to NYC, and you want to learn Authentic Taiji as taught by the Dong family, I would say study under Master Alex Dong, if you cannot,the best next thing is take classes with me, in Mineola, in my private studio. I am available for workshops, and private lessons. If there are martial arts schools who want to add Taiji to their school, contact me.
LongIslandDongTaiChi@gmail.com or call  Jeff (516)643-6156.
  Most importantly,Taiji is for health and longevity first.
   Classes offered
   Yang Long Form (Slow form)
   Tung Ying Jie Fast Form (slow and fast movements)
   The Fajin Form (sequence similar to the slow form but with explosive energy)
   The Hao Form (Hard form) build neijin(internal energy) at a quicker pace
   Push hands 
   Sword and Broadsword


----------



## Xue Sheng

Clarification Alex Dong is 4th generation in Tung family 7th generation Yang Style


----------



## East Winds

From taji jeff

_*"Most importantly,Taiji is for health and longevity first.*_"

If you reallyt believe this, then I'm afraid you are teaching crap.

Very best wishes


----------



## East Winds

I apologise for the last post. I must have been feeling a bit liverish.

However, if Taiji is for health and longevity first, and Yang Cheng Fu died young and Moy Lin Shin who taught Taoist Tai Chi purely for health died in his early 60's, what do you think they were doing wrong?

Very best wishes


----------



## Bob Klein

Long Island School of Tai-chi-Chuan
631 744-5999
Sound Beach (Rocky Point Area)
www.movementsofmagic.com (click onto "School")

Bob Klein, teacher (certified in 1975 by Grandmaster William C. C. Chen)
Teaching Yang and Chen forms, animal and weapons forms, chi-gung, push hands, sparring and Tai-chi massage.

Bob Klein is the author of the books, "Movements of Magic - the Spirit of Tai-chi-Chuan" and "Movements of Power - Ancient Secrets of Unleashing Instinctual Vitality".


----------



## taiji jeff

My response to the attack to one of my earlier comments.
Taiji is for health and longevity first, but is also a high level martial art and that must be known and practiced.  First you must be in good health to be a good martial artist, and second it would be nice to live longer to continue practicing and teaching others.  If you fight often with other skilled players,and( unskilled, maybe worse) you will get hurt ( and I have) and over time that will shorten you life.    In the days of Yang Chengfu (how healthy was he in his later years}, it was more about challenges, people also practiced all day, that was their whole life. We live in a different era and we must adjust to the changes. When you practice the form, and apply the yin and yang of left and right, up and down, back and forth, inside and outside etc. you will look at life many different ways, not just one sided. We practice the external, to acquire the internal and Taiji is an internal martial art, Master Alex Dong has said, you can learn the postures somewhat right in 2 years, but it will take you 20 years to get the energy right. This is one of many important parts of my training and teaching. Though martial is important, Good Health with Longevity is the ultimate goal.
Jeff Pastoressa, a Certified Instructor of Master Alex Dong and the the Tung Ying Jie Taiji Legacy


----------



## Xue Sheng

taiji jeff said:


> My response to the attack to one of my earlier comments.


 
Am I missing something...who attacked what comment?



taiji jeff said:


> Taiji is for health and longevity first, but is also a high level martial art and that must be known and practiced. First you must be in good health to be a good martial artist, and second it would be nice to live longer to continue practicing and teaching others. If you fight often with other skilled players,and( unskilled, maybe worse) you will get hurt ( and I have) and over time that will shorten you life. In the days of Yang Chengfu (how healthy was he in his later years}, it was more about challenges, people also practiced all day, that was their whole life. We live in a different era and we must adjust to the changes. When you practice the form, and apply the yin and yang of left and right, up and down, back and forth, inside and outside etc. you will look at life many different ways, not just one sided. We practice the external, to acquire the internal and Taiji is an internal martial art, Master Alex Dong has said, you can learn the postures somewhat right in 2 years, but it will take you 20 years to get the energy right. This is one of many important parts of my training and teaching. Though martial is important, Good Health with Longevity is the ultimate goal.
> Jeff Pastoressa, a Certified Instructor of Master Alex Dong and the the Tung Ying Jie Taiji Legacy


 
For the record Yang Chengfu did not believe he needed a doctor because he believed all he needed to stay healthy was Taijiquan and there were several Taiji guys of old who felt the same way and died young too.

Taiji is a martial art. If practiced properly it does greatly help ones health.

Tung Ying Chieh (my sifu's teacher) did say on many occasions it was for health but he taught the martial arts of it. Also I suggest you read Tung Ying Chieh's Red Book for how long things take and why. However a word of warning, the English version is not translated very well and has several mistakes in it


----------



## pete

Tai Chi Chuan is a martial art. period. Any health benefits enjoyed by practitioners are a by-product and directly proportional to the quality of the martial training. Removal the martial intent and the health aspects are removed as well.  Its not about what is first or following, it's about balance.  One part moves, All parts move.

pete.


----------



## East Winds

pete,

Couldn't have put it better!!!!!!

Best wishes


----------



## taihogoji

I agree with Jeff that first and foremost Tai Chi is for Health and longevity.  It is true that Yang Cheng Fu died at 53, he weighed close to 300 pounds and thoroughly enjoyed the life that comes with being a very famous master who believed he could cure himself. He sought help only after it was already too late.(there are rumors he died from syphilis, had terrible gout and intestinal issues). Pete said that it is the martial content in Tai Chi that gives practitioners its health benefits  I believe this is also true, that they are inseperable and sadly there is a lot of empty Tai Chi out there devoid of all content. Having had the opportunity to study with several high level Masters in China many of whom were great fighters well versed in the martial aspects and push hands. I would often ask what should I focus on in my practice and everytime they would tell me don&#8217;t only focus on the martial. One of the reasons being the tendency to focus to much attention on the external movements and not enough on developing the yi(mind) Qi and hsing(body)and the internal aspects. Developing the energies will be better for health and for martial usage, let the Tai Chi principles work.

      I believe Push hands is the ultimate exercise for health and martial arts. If you can try to emphasize doing push hands(and all aspects of Tai Chi really) as it is described in the Tai Chi classics to learn to do it with no external strength and with regard to the proper energies and attitude inherent in Tai Chi both your health and martial abilities will be greatly enhanced.  Today, push hands often degenerates into wrestling and shoving matches where winning is the only goal. This is neither good for health nor internal martial development. However, learning to do Tai Chi with the correct energies takes longer but is ultimately much more effective as well.


_____________

visit me on the web: www.movelikewater.com


----------



## mograph

Adding to Pete, I'd have to say that the martial vs. health debate stems from a false dichotomy: there is no _martial_, no _health_ -- there is taijiquan.

No martial, no health. No taijiquan.
No health, no martial. No taijiquan.


----------



## Bob Klein

I teach in the Port Jefferson/Rocky Point area of Suffolk County - The Long Island School of Tai-chi-Chuan.  Studied with Grandmaster William C. C. Chen and received my teaching certificate from him in 1975.

We teach Yang and Chen forms, animal and weapons forms, chi-gung, push hands, and free sparring.  We are beginning new classes for the summer.

You can learn more at our blog www.movementsofmagic.com/blog
and about the school at www.movementsofmagic.com (click onto "School")

Bob Klein
Author of the books,
"Movements of Magic - the Spirit of Tai-chi-Chuan"
"Movements of Power - Ancient Secrets of Unleashing Instinctual Vitality"
631 744-5999
info@movementsofmagic.com


----------



## taihogoji

*Yang Style Tai Chi Classes In Huntington  &#8211; Long Island &#8211; NY*

*Ongoing classes *
*Tuesday and Thursday 7:30 PM*
*@Balance Yoga 680 E. Jericho Tpke. Huntington(next to Harley Davidson)
*
    This class is taught by Howie Gottfried from* Move like Water School of Tai Chi and the Internal Martial Arts. 
*
   If you are looking to learn the essence of Tai Chi, this class is for you*.  *We will explore together the Yang style classical 108 movement form and use it to create a strong foundation through correct structure and body alignment practices and quiet awareness.

  We will also explore the deeper meaning of Tai Chi through the internal principles that differentiate Tai Chi from other forms of external martial arts. This class will also introduce some of the martial aspects of the art. 

  This class is open to all levels seeking to begin the art or for those with experience to deepen  their understanding of Tai Chi.

  I am teaching what I learned from the 5 years I spent training/living in Shanghai, China as the student of two high level masters; Dr Wang Zhi Xiang and Master Qian Zhao Hong . For more information please visit my website @ www.movelikewater.com

Private Classes in Yang style Tai Chi, Spiral Tai Chi, Henan Xin Yi Liu He Quan and Push Hands also available


----------



## pete

*2012 Class Schedule for Tai Chi & Bagua at Silk Wind Studio
*
*Tai Chi*
Sunday 9:30am
Tuesday 8:00pm
Wednesday 7:30pm (Beginners Class taught at Introductory Level)

*Bagua*
Sunday 8:30am
Tuesday 7:00pm
+
*Monthly Workshops scheduled Sunday afternoons (3rd Sunday each Month)*
We are currently doing 64 Hands of Liu De Kuan.  Typically taught through the schools associated with Cheng-style Bagua, this set is a clever combination of direct fighting techniques from all three classical internal martial arts of Baguazhang, Xingyi, and Tai Chi Chuan.

More info is available on the web site:  www.silkwindstudio.com 
(class schedules, pricing, directions... it's all there!)

or you can email me at: silkwind@optonline.net with any questions...

Peace & Tao,
Pete.


----------



## Bob Klein

The Long Island School of Tai-chi-Chuan is located in Sound Beach (Port Jefferson area).  I was certified in 1975 by Grandmaster William C. C. Chen and teach Yang and Chen styles, animal and weapons forms, chi-gung, push hands and sparring.  You can check out the school at www.movementsofmagic.com or call 631 744-5999.

You are welcome to try out a class at no charge to see if this is what you are looking for.  Or read my books, Movements of Magic and Movements of Power to get an idea of how I teach.

Bob Klein


----------



## pete

Silk Wind Studio's Fall Workshop Schedule is now online.  We'll be doing Friday night Qigong workshops and more martial based stuff as Weekend Intensives (Sat-Sun 1-4pm).  Check the website http://www.silkwindstudio.com for more info, directions, schedules... 

Peace & Tao,
Pete


----------



## Bob Klein

We are starting a tradition of a full day Fall workshop in Suffolk County, Long Island to introduce people to Tai-chi and also to our school. You can get more information at: 
http://store.movementsofmagic.com/alldaywosase.html


----------



## pete

Returning to post updates for 2014....*

2014 Class Schedule for Tai Chi & Bagua at Silk Wind Studio
*
*Tai Chi*
Sunday 9:30am
Tuesday 7:30pm - Tai Chi Sword class for 8-weeks (Jan 7 - Feb 25)
Wednesday 7:30pm
Saturday 11:00am 

*Bagua*
Sunday 8:30am 
Tuesday 7:30pm - will resume in March 2014


More info is available on the web site: www.silkwindstudio.com 
(class schedules, pricing, directions... it's all there!)

or you can email me at: silkwind@optonline.net with any questions...

Peace & Tao,
Pete


----------



## mfinn

I am a longtime student and sometime teacher of T'ai Chi Ch'uan who lives in Stony Brook.  I practice a hyper-tradional 108-posture Yang Style form as taught by the late Master Yu Cheng Hsiang.  I also do a variety of other traditional martial forms and exercises.  I don't have a school, but I do some teaching and pushing hands.  You can PM me if you want to look into getting together informally.


----------



## pete

Returning to post updates for Summer/Fall 2014....*

2014 Class Schedule for Tai Chi & Bagua at Silk Wind Studio
*
*Tai Chi*
Sunday 9:30am
Tuesday 7:30pm 
Wednesday 7:30pm
Saturday 11:00am 

*Bagua*
Sunday 8:30am 
Tuesday 7:30pm

*Five Animals Qigong (Wu Tang version)*
Friday 7:00-9:00 monthly - next dates: TURTLE (8/1/14) SNAKE (9/3/14)
check website for ongoing dates... 

We will do some more weapons work in the Fall/Winter, to include
*TAI CHI SWORD & BAGUA DEER HORN KNIVES*.  pm or email if interested.
check website as dates are scheduled...

More info is available on the web site: www.silkwindstudio.com 
(class schedules, pricing, directions... it's all there!)

or you can email me at: silkwind@optonline.net with any questions...

Peace & Tao,
Pete


----------



## mfinn

[h=2]Tai Chi Class Forming (Stony Brook)[/h]









































© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap



North Road at Old Wood
(google map) (yahoo map)​
Beginning on July 23, I am leading introductory classes based on the teachings of late Master Yu Cheng-Hsiang and his traditional form of T'ai Chi Ch'uan. 

I studied with Master Yu for about 25 years before his passing in November 2010. Besides his 108-posture Yang-style form, we will be going through a number of ancillary exercises and forms, such as YiJinJing, Bear Warmup, Tan Tui and others, depending on interest. Experience is not required, but a reasonable level of fitness, patience, and commitment is best if one is to gain the most from the weekly sessions. 

Please reply by PM if you are interested, and I will send details. 

Mike Welch


----------



## pete

*Whoops... correction to previous post (recently added another tai chi class on Monday mornings)*

Returning to post updates for Summer/Fall 2014....*

2014 Class Schedule for Tai Chi & Bagua at Silk Wind Studio
*
*Tai Chi*
Sunday 9:30am
*Monday 11:00am*
Tuesday 7:30pm 
Wednesday 7:30pm
Saturday 11:00am 

*Bagua*
Sunday 8:30am 
Tuesday 7:30pm

*Five Animals Qigong (Wu Tang version)*
Friday 7:00-9:00 monthly 
- next dates: TURTLE (8/1/14), SNAKE (9/3/14)
check website for ongoing dates... 

We will do some more weapons work in the Fall/Winter, to include
*TAI CHI SWORD *&* BAGUA DEER HORN KNIVES*.  pm or email if interested.
check website as dates are scheduled...

More info is available on the web site: www.silkwindstudio.com 
(class schedules, pricing, directions... it's all there!)

or you can email me at: silkwind@optonline.net with any questions...

Peace & Tao,
Pete


----------



## pete

*2015 Class Schedule for Tai Chi & Bagua at Silk Wind Studio*
*
Tai Chi*
Sunday 9:30am
Monday 11:00am
Wednesday 7:30pm
Saturday 11:00am *

Bagua*
Sunday 8:30am 
Tuesday 7:30pm* 

BAGUA DEER HORN KNIVES*
Tuesday 7:30-8:30pm - 8 Classes - Jan 6 thru Feb 24th
and
Sunday afternoon workshops 2:00-4:30pm (3 sessions)
Jan 25, Feb 22, & Mar 22.

More info is available on the web site: www.silkwindstudio.com 
(class schedules, pricing, directions... it's all there!)*
*
or you can email me at: silkwind@optonline.net with any questions...*
*
Peace & Tao,
Pete


----------

